# I am so frustrated!



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

:help

I don't know what to do! I ordered some EO blends because I mistakenly thought that the blends would be better than just one scent...WRONG! They smell terrible! I just want to vomit every time I pick up my soaps :sniffle

The place where I will be selling my soaps requires that they be "all natural" meaning no FO's so I'm sort of stuck with the EO's  I really don't want to have to order/pay for every single EO and blend in existence before I can figure out what smells good :crazy

What do you all do? How do you figure out what scents to use? 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

I often request samples or make my own blends, which can be in drops etc
2 parts orange(drops)
1 part lime (drops)
there are some great sites that give you their blends to mix and try.. much easier this way, then you can buy the EO's you want and make your blends.. much much better...
Barbara


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Barbara

Thanks for your quick reply. Do you have any suggestions for sites that give suggestions on blends? When you say you request samples - is this something that all suppliers will do or just a select few? Right now I'm open to anything, I'm so unhappy - the EO blend I used today smells like roses...my house smells like roses... I can't stand the smell of roses... :/ !


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been very happy with Lemongrass by itself and spearmint/eucalyptus mixed 50/50. Peppermint is good alone as well. I also have an herbal blend that has like 6 mixed together. *I* wasn't crazy about it but it sold well. Guess I should make it again. Rainbow Meadows has lots of blends to try. You mark which EOs you have and they'll list blends you can make with them.

Um, what EO blend smells like roses???


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Kalne said:


> I've been very happy with Lemongrass by itself and spearmint/eucalyptus mixed 50/50. Peppermint is good alone as well. I also have an herbal blend that has like 6 mixed together. *I* wasn't crazy about it but it sold well. Guess I should make it again. Rainbow Meadows has lots of blends to try. You mark which EOs you have and they'll list blends you can make with them.
> 
> Um, what EO blend smells like roses???


Thank you for the info on Rainbow meadows!

The EO blend I used today is supposed to be like Aveda and it has Jasmine, Rose and Sandalwood. I didn't expect to only smell the rose though - and that's all that is coming through right now 

I haven't even told y'all the worst part - my DD took an almost cured bar (different EO blend) to school today to show her science teacher and then passed it around the class. One kid said "ohhhh, it smells like a public restroom". What he meant was the cleaners used in a public restroom but still it made me want to cry.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Give this new soap a week at least. Sometimes one scent out of a blend will disappear during soaping only to reappear in a few days or weeks. 
I am still testing, but it seems that when i create a blend (counting out drops into a small bottle) and let it mellow for a few weeks before soaping it turns out better. Some blends smell great at 24 hrs then horrible or out of balance after a couple days. 
I'm also finding out that quality makes a huge difference in soapmaking. The soaping process exaggerates a poor quality eo or an eo that was contaminated even slightly with another eo.

Also the general public is not used to natural, simple scents. Patience and finding the proper market... you can't go by one opinion. (my weaknesses:crazy ) Lemon/lemongrass, mints, lavendar, and other citrus (if you can get it to stick) are good starters. Good florals are really hard to achieve with EOs. Ask me...I'm trying!!! 
Also wondered about the rose EO. It is possible but a real rose essential or natural fragrance is outrageously expensive. :? In fact all three jasmine, rose, and sandalwood are all expensive in their all natural state. I bet that blend was cut with artificial scent or with a carrier oil.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, if this turns up on everyones website next month I will be peeved  the folks who took over Royal Aromatics...Triliogy just came out with a line of FO that are all natural.................



September 2008 


Dear Fragrance Customers: 

In our last newsletter we discussed our new line of natural and organic fragrances we call GreenScents.

The introduction of GreenScents is one way Trilogy Fragrances is working to reduce our carbon footprint! 

GreenScents are created with 100% natural ingredients and are free of Phthalates, Parabens, Sulfates, Petrochemicals and other harmful ingredients commonly used in traditional perfumery. 

They are IFRA and RIFM compliant and can be used in a variety of personal care applications.

We have received a great deal of interest in GreenScents and our creative team continues to develop new GreenScents on a daily basis. 

Below are a list of some recent creations David Basile and John Geiger would like you to sample: 

Oatmeal & Aloe GreenScents RA- 8480BC
Deep Dark Chocolate Mint GreenScents RA-8471
Olive Tree Blossom GreenScents RA9097
Licorice Leaf GreenScents RA-8494
Macintosh Apple GreenScents RA-7695
Raspberry Honey GreenScents RA-7613BC
Vanilla Sugar GreenScents RA-8214
White Tea & Lotus GreenScents RA- 7882REV
Lemon Verbena & Vanilla GreenScents RA-7876REV
Lemon & Parsley Leaf GreenScents RA8308
Rice Flower GreenScents RA-8536 

............................

I am getting some of each of them to try, and will be doing a line of GreenScents ,with 100% natural ingredients and are free of Phthalates, Parabens, Sulfates, Petrochemicals and other harmful ingredients commonly used in traditional perfumery. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh that is wonderful Thanks Vicki


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh Wow Vicki! That is exactly what I need - thank you for posting it. All those scents sound yummy  

Judith - Thank you for your thoughts. I'm sure you're right about the general public not being used to natural scents...heck, I'm not even used to them yet LOL! I think I'm going to order my EO's from a different company next time and see if that makes a difference.

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Judy I started soaping using only essential oils. Only homemade paper cigar bands. Only olive true castile. My main stores are health food stores, and they were the ones who 'demanded' that I use FO's as they asked if I made dupes of this or that perfume, hated the cigar bands and wanted them shunk wrap or in baggies so people could not touch the soap itself....because their customers demanded it. Then became the...do you use shea? Do you use coconut oil.....you go with the flow, so don't lock yourself into anything you can't change. I am nearly through with my brochures that say I don't use water in my products....because although I used to only use veggy purees, fruit purees or aloe vera juice or 100% goatmilk, no way can you grow and still do things like this "only". Vicki


----------

